# Outlets over baseboards



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Does not apply to baseboard heaters. Applies to space-heating cables.

Receps over a baseboard is a listing issue.


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

210.52....

Permanently installed electric baseboard heaters equipped
with factory-installed receptacle outlets or outlets provided as
a separate assembly by the manufacturer shall be permitted as
the required outlet or outlets for the wan space utilized by
such permanently installed heaters. Such receptacle outlets
shall not be connected to the heater circuits.

Informational Note: Listed baseboard heaters include instructions
that may not permit their installation below receptacle
outlets.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Mouser said:


> 210.52.... Permanently installed electric baseboard heaters equipped with factory-installed receptacle outlets or outlets provided as a separate assembly by the manufacturer shall be permitted as the required outlet or outlets for the wan space utilized by such permanently installed heaters. Such receptacle outlets shall not be connected to the heater circuits. Informational Note: Listed baseboard heaters include instructions that may not permit their installation below receptacle outlets.


Yeah I read that but seemed screwy.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

I just passed my inspection after I installed receptacles above a baseboard heater... but it was heated with glycol so that might explain why.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Ontario electrical says (in app B 26-712(a)) that consideration should be given 
to placement of baseboard heaters etc to avoid having cords pass over hot or
conductive surfaces. 
Cheers,
P&L


----------

